# Temp Control Set-Up



## BrosysBrews (17/4/14)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum (first post) but have read many over the past 12 months. I bottled my first batch of beer about a year ago and since then have learnt a lot from various sources about brewing etc. Nothing that I really felt the need to share up until this point. I have recently completed a temp control set up that I am quite proud of so thought I would share the details:

Consits of:

A Mangrove Jacks Fermentor that I bought of Ebay, this was an upgrade from the original plastic one that I had.

A fridge sourcred off gumtree.

A heater belt that I got free with the fermentor.

A control unit sourcred of ebay.

They only real DIY part was that I made a housing for the temp probe out of some old polystirine I had lying about and double sided taped it to the side.

I am quite happy with it as it should serve its purpose and look quite nice as it is in the kitchen.

Cheers and Happy Brewing!


----------



## browndog (17/4/14)

Wow, nice s/s fermentor, nice set up too.


----------



## Bribie G (17/4/14)

Now that's what I call a fridge, where would you buy one new I wonder?


----------



## spog (17/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Now that's what I call a fridge, where would you buy one new I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of those glass encased display cases that you put your favourite beer can in, a nice thing to look at as it does its job. Noice very Noice.
Cheers....spog....


----------



## BrosysBrews (18/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Now that's what I call a fridge, where would you buy one new I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, When looking for one I found them new on ebay under a search for "display cake fridge" but they are about $350-400 new. I paid $50 second hand off gumtree and it seems to work perfectly.


----------



## Cervantes (18/4/14)

I have the ghetto version of the same set up.............

My stainless steel fermenter was a bit cheaper though.




Yours is very flash. Great idea if it's going to be on show and not hidden the garage.

Cheers
Andy


----------

